# Alligators



## rippin lips1987 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have tags for Walton county starting 08/15 was wondering if anyone had some locations where they have seen some gators lately and wouldn't mind sharing.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As you go Westbound on I-10 going over the bridge into Mobile about quarter of a mile in a saw a 8-9 ft Gator....two times....last Saturday and then same gator on Wednesday. South side of the bridge sitting under the Eastbound lane.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## rippin lips1987 (Aug 10, 2014)

While I do appreciate your info, I have to stay in Walton county.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> As you go Westbound on I-10 going over the bridge into Mobile about quarter of a mile in a saw a 8-9 ft Gator....two times....last Saturday and then same gator on Wednesday. South side of the bridge sitting under the Eastbound lane.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Hahaha, you know that's just a tad west of Walton brother:whistling:

I use to fish Black Creek down there and saw gators alot but really unsure where you can see em consistently.


----------



## rippin lips1987 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yea I plan on hunting black creek a good bit but I can hunt anywhere in Walton county including the reservation so if anyone has any info please share.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry. Unintentional derail deleated


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

rippin lips1987 said:


> Yea I plan on hunting black creek a good bit but I can hunt anywhere in Walton county including the reservation so if anyone has any info please share.


Camp Creek golf course has a few(6' - maybe 8'). I see them sunning on Monday's when there is no golfing going on. Considering those yankees over there wont let you fish their pond I'm guessing they wont let you kill their alligators. It's about the only place I know in Walton County to consistently see alligators.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

rippin lips1987 said:


> Yea I plan on hunting black creek a good bit but I can hunt anywhere in Walton county including the reservation so if anyone has any info please share.


Are you sure you can hunt Eglin? I am not so sure your tag covers you for that. Just make sure it does if you do plan on going there. I have killed alot in Walton COunty, but am not hunting this year. My best advice is to go ride the river during the hot part of the day and find where they are sunning. Then be in that area at 5pm.


----------



## rippin lips1987 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes eglin can be hunted just have to get permits from Jackson guard and they are a dollar a night for each unit you plan on hunting, did it in okaloosa last year. Looked in black creek and seen over ten in just a short distance Monday night but not really any size to them. fishwalton on her has been more than helpful to me and I greatly appreciate his info.


----------

